# factory nissan e16t engine



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

if anybody goes to www.nissanmexico.org well in mexico the had a nissan b12 coupe with a factory e16t engine yes a carb turbo 8 valves engine http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/752000-752999/752014_1_full.jpg http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/752000-752999/752014_2_full.jpg http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/8/web/752000-752999/752014_3_full.jpg


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i wonder how much it would cost to get that set up... whatchya think?


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

im trying to get the parts but they told me its hella hard to find its was made in the 89-90 b12 and the only other people that drive this cars are mexican cops


----------



## Tee Koo (May 19, 2004)

I remember reading one mexican site sometime where were more info about this engine, but it was E16ET if I remember right. Anyway, the comp ratio was somethig like 8,1:1 or 8,3:1 and that engine had only 106hp and 109lb/ft.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea buty put that turbo set up on an american e16 , they probebly have higher compression right? being that they are n/a origionally


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Very interesting for us aging E series owners. You might want to give Greg V a call on this one. Still quite interesting to say the very least. . .


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

who is Greg V and why do i need to contact him?


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Huba hubbah. . . Greg Vogel is a Nissan Performance Specialist currently employed at Mossy Nissan in Oceanside California 1-866-556-6779 he, or Steve Cristianson (formerly of Nissan Motorsports) could assist with any information regarding the E16ET.

As for the parts being installed on a N/A E16S or E16I with these age of these motors, you may want to consider freshening up the seals before you start bolting kits (though this is OEM, for this application it still qualifies as a bolt-on kit) onto these aging motors with weak seals. I'm sure if you were able to get it just like the Nissan Motorsports sr20 starter kit which has all of the parts for the GTi-R t28 you could order them from a dealer too for the E15ET or E16ET as a turbo starter kit (heat sheilds-manifolds-turbo-oil hoses and a bit more and you have the kit) still gonna pay NEW money for it $1,500.00 + the sr20 turbo kit from Nissan is close to 2k bucks, though it's factory new. 

Possibly the USDM Pulsar w/E15ET ECU could run this motor (or the swapped parts over to USDM N/A E16S or E16I motor) and make it work. Nice to to see it, though with the money it would cost to make it happen, if you are going to boost an E series motor. . . Save lots of time and aggrivation and get the USDM Pulsar motor & ECU you can find in any boneyard and the USDM engine harness to run can be purchased over the counter NEW at any Nissan dealer. If you want to make it easier?


----------

